# America's 100 hardest climbs



## farva

Thought I'd share this for the guys/gals who enjoy climbs -

After 5 years of chipping away, I finally finished America's 100 hardest climbs a few days ago. None where done in record speed or style, just your typical week warrior turning the pedals. Other than the handful of routes near home, they were all done on a steel Ritchey Breakaway. The list I used came from an off the shelf publication that has since seen a revision, but it’s the list I started with 5 years ago so it’s the one I stuck to till the end. I did geek out a little bit & made a batch geo map of the rides below. You can click on a ride to see it associated RideWithGPS route/pics. Thanks

America's 100 hardest climbs

*Misc Stats:*

Ritchey case broken 4 by airline times, 1 broken spoke, 1 broken shifter, 2 flats, 245 GU shots, 35 rental cars, & 1 speeding ticket (thank you Vermont Super Troopers)

A Quick breakdown of the rides:

*Climbs by state*

Arizona	3
California	52
Colorado	7 
Georgia	1
Hawaii	5
Nevada	6
New Hampshire	2
New Mexico	2
New York	1
North Carolina	1
Oregon	3
Tennessee	2
Utah	6
Vermont	3
Washington	2
Wyoming	4
Grand Total 100, 448,482' of climbing, 1545.3 miles


*Favorites (IMHO)*

Haleakala, Maui - Perfect grade for 10,000’, start at the beach, finish in lunar landscape. Just cool
Horseshoe Meadows, CA - Huge switchbacks, big views
Palomar Mountain, CA - Tons of switchbacks, interesting riding
Sherman Pass West, CA - Isolated, twisty, great views
Mt. Lemmon, AZ - Perfect grade, scenic
Mt. Ashland, OR - A quiet twisty climb thru forest ending at ski area w/great views
Roan Mountain, NC – East coast Fav
Sequoia, CA – Scenic, lots of switchbacks, big views
Mt. Shasta, CA – perfect grade, quiet road, fantastic views
Sandia Crest, NM – A fast, gentle grade up to a scenic overlook
Gilbraltor Rd, CA – A coastal classic. Great views, challenging climbing

*Toughest for me*

Mauna Loa - Endless sitting & standing over 11,000’ & 44 mi of rolling grades
Mt. Washington, NH – it’s the king for a reason – it never lets up 
White Mountain, CA – A big ride that’s both mentally & physically tough
Alternate 14, WY – 5 miles w/gravel trucks followed by 13 mi of 10%, then numerous false summits
Mineral King, CA – Most underrated in the guide. A dozen 14-17% ramps on a carpet bombed mining road
Mauna Kea – Last 5 miles is wicked steep, at altitude

*Worst climbs*

Hwy 18 S, CA – A 4 lane freeway. Ride this if you have a terminal disease & wanted to end it all
Anything on Mt. Charleston, NV – Dull. Didn’t turn my bars for endless miles. Bring ipod
Wildrose, CA –Technically closed. It is being reclaimed by nature. Better done on mtb or cross bike 
Stainback Rd, HI – Dense vegetation w/no turns
Rose Summit North, NV – A nice climb but very heavy, high speed traffic


----------



## ericm979

Wow, that's quite the project!

This is from the Climb By Bike book, right?


----------



## farva

yep, that was the inspiration


----------



## n2deep

Congrats, Great Accomplishment !!!!


----------



## NJBiker72

Congrats. That is really inspiring. I am just trying to hit as many Jersey ones as I can.


----------



## CliffordK

It sounds like a wonderful "project". I may have to try some of the West Coast rides sometime. 

I'm surprised that HWY 242 (McKenzie Pass) in Oregon didn't make the list, although perhaps there is a tradeoff between scenic and intensity.


----------



## Ruonpoint

Inspiring! That is a great challenge and accomplishment, good for you! I am about to embark on a cycling road trip from San Francisco down south through Palm Springs and then east through AZ, NM and then north to CO and back west through Utah and NV. Now that I've seen the climbs you've done I may have to alter my rides or at least stop and do some of these passes. 
Cheers


----------



## farva

Thanks for the kind words. Looking back the only thing I'd do different is enlist someone to ride with. Those were some lonely miles, particularly in Death Valley


----------



## pdh777

Pikes peak in CO probably wasn't open to the public when the book was published - certainly would've made the list.

Its only been open to cyclists for 3 years.

To the OP - great accomplishment.


----------



## farva

You're probably right. Goal was to do the original list but I might start looking at any that have been changed / added since then


----------



## RaptorTC

The only one I've done is Brasstown Bald, and that was a doozy. Major kudos to you!


----------



## Jay Strongbow

That's really cool. Even without the cycling it looks like some great travel to beautiful areas.


----------



## gzank6

Very cool and impressive.


----------



## wgscott

One of them (Alba Road, near Santa Cruz) is right where I live. I am scared to go down it, even in a car. (18% grade and terrible pavement).

Congrats on this and the other 99! I think I have done about 3 others.


----------



## willieboy

Great job! In fact, quite amazing in my opinion. Gibraltar in Santa Barbara is the only one I'm familiar with and I'm glad to see it made the list.


----------



## farva

willieboy said:


> Great job! In fact, quite amazing in my opinion. Gibraltar in Santa Barbara is the only one I'm familiar with and I'm glad to see it made the list.


Yeah, Gibraltar road was one of my favorites. Wish I could afford to live there,


----------



## JCavilia

Very cool. Congratulations, and thanks for the nice interactive map. 

I grew up in Reno, and I was glad to see Mt. Rose on the list. That one and Haleakala are the only ones on the list that I've ridden.


----------



## Social Climber

Amazing. That is an awesome accomplishment. Congratulations. Just out of curiosity, what was the climb in NY?


----------



## gzank6

I still can't get over what an experience and great journey this would be. You should write about it.


----------



## farva

Social Climber said:


> Amazing. That is an awesome accomplishment. Congratulations. Just out of curiosity, what was the climb in NY?


Thanks. There's only one in NY - Whiteface (aka iceface)


----------



## robwh9

Excellent. Now I want to do a project like this.

I don't see how Glacier Lodge and Rock Creek in the Eastern Sierras made the hardest 100 list. Certainly nothing compared to a full-blown Owens Valley-to-the-top-of-White Mt., 4K to 14K if you go the whole way (The last few miles is hike-a-bike). A group of mtb riders and I do that most summers going up Silver Canyon from Laws.

I'd add Big Creek, which follows Tollhouse on the Climb to Kaiser, to the list. I think it's 2K ft in 2 miles.

White Mt:


----------



## farva

I concur, white mountain is a beast. Nice work & cool pics. If u like adventures like that Mauna Kea should be on your list. On the right day (weather & snow permitting) it could be ridden from sea level to its 14k summit in a single epic push. You'd need a cross bike or swap to mtb at 9.5k' were it switches from pavement to dirt

Lower & upper rock creek rd linked are 5600' of climbing over 20 miles & that's what made the top 100. Not just rock creek from 395 turn off. Glacier lodge is one of the easier ones in the Eastern Sierra but still makes the list. The top 100 is derived from grade & length into a "hors" rating. Some of the east coast ones are 2.5 to 3 mi long but wicked steep.


----------



## robwh9

My brother used to live in Kailua-Kona. We drove to where the dirt started, but the car couldn't make it much past there. I'd like to try the dirt on a mtb, not sure about the rest of the ride. Congrats for doing it.


----------



## Snowonder

That's some impressive climbing. Just for extra geekiness, have you summed the total climb, time in the saddle for these 100 rides? I like your map feature where you can see where they are then click on them for the RWGPS details


----------



## farva

Snowonder said:


> That's some impressive climbing. Just for extra geekiness, have you summed the total climb, time in the saddle for these 100 rides? I like your map feature where you can see where they are then click on them for the RWGPS details


It's 448,500' of up for all 100.
I didn't track the saddle hours.
Other than the hill climb races I took my time since I'd likely only ride most of them once


----------



## john_steed

Is that the name of the book? Because I cannot find it anywhere. Who is the author?


----------



## farva

here you go. This is the second edition. My list came from 1st edition so not sure how it differs (if any)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Guide-Climbing-Bike-Edition/dp/0979275148


----------



## john_steed

Great, thank you.


----------



## honkinunit

Great job! That is quite an accomplishment. 

The book seems to have been written by someone who is California-centric, because there are more than seven climbs in CO that would rank in the top 100, unless the person writing the book was simply looking at profiles and not actually riding the climbs. The altitude and road surface make a huge difference. Mount Evans and Pike's Peak don't look that hard on paper, but once you are over 10,000 feet, everything changes. Also, I assume these are all paved climbs? If you include dirt, there are definitely more climbs in CO and several in Utah that would make the cut. Some of the toughest climbs in CO are actually somewhat obscure, and might not be included, like Golden Gate Canyon to Panorama Point via Mountain Base Road, Grand Mesa from the north, Squaw/Juniper Pass westbound, and Magnolia Road from Boulder to the Eldora Ski Resort. In Utah, Geyser Pass from Moab is 6500 feet of almost continuous vertical in 24 miles. The last few miles are on a dirt road, but it looks better than the White Mountain "road" in CA.


----------



## farva

honkinunit said:


> Great job! That is quite an accomplishment.
> 
> The book seems to have been written by someone who is California-centric, because there are more than seven climbs in CO that would rank in the top 100, unless the person writing the book was simply looking at profiles and not actually riding the climbs.The altitude and road surface make a huge difference.


Thanks. His book is based on numbers. He explains the formulas in the intro. He has two top 100 lists, one with & one without altitude compensation so that does account for thin air. Almost all of them are 100% paved but a select few have short dirt sections (Washington, Figuroa, Wildrose etc). Both North & South Grand Mesa are in his original list. I remember doing them both...a tough day! Personally I don't think its California-centric. The Sierra is massive & holds lots of steep roads. The San Bernardino Mountains are no slouch either, & don't forget the CA coastal ranges, Death Valley, Mt. Shasta etc. I agree CO paved climbs are big, however most of them are well engineered roads & have shallow grades (except East Portal & the top of Evans). No doubt there's lots of climbs with longer dirt sections that are wicked tough, but I guess he had to draw the line at some point since the publication is aimed at road cycling. If not Mauna Kea would likely be #1 with 14,000' of continuous up from sea to summit, with 9,500' on the road & 4,500' on dirt. Cheers


----------



## farva

Onto something slightly different - I found this little monster near Griffith Park in SoCal this weekend (Fargo st). Book says 33% & 1/10 of a mile. Taking this straight on got my heart rate to near 200 at the top. My poor steel frame didn't appreciate the low speed mashing either


----------



## BelgianHammer

33%

holysh!t.


Sometimes I hit these little burgs (much like your picture, but sometimes on pave/cobbles) over here in Belgium that say 20 up to 25% (have never seen any higher, yet) and I am furiously getting into the 39-28 while hoping I don't lose speed, or that my tires don't break from under me. Otherwise it's over, either falling and/or walking or both. 

But 33%? I don't care if it is asphalted, that is a nut buster. For some reason, your picture looks famous to me, like it is a Youtube video, where riders in SoCal gather to ride and/or race up over it. I could've sworn I saw something like that some years ago on Youtube.


----------



## farva

yeah after more internet digging it turns out they do an annual hill climb event on Fargo St. 

I was just thinking what a pain in the ass it must have been to pave this thing. You'd think the wet concrete/asphalt would just slither down the hill


----------



## leathernek

I'm impressed. That's quite the accomplishment.

There are a couple of competitions held on Fargo Street every year. The local hipsters have a fixie only competition. If you plan on competing on a fixie, make sure you prepare properly, i.e., wax your handlebar mustache (a regular non-waxed mustache is acceptable if you have a full on beard), wear skinny jeans (stretch jeans highly recommended), have a pre-ride drink of 100% certified humane (the kind that's not tested on farmers) organic fair trade coffee, repeatedly yell, "Starbucks is corporate!" while making your way up (apologies to Portlandia), etc.


----------



## burgrat

Farva, that's just an awesome accomplishment. I'm sure I'm not the only one that would love to be able to do even a dozen of those rides! 
Can I ask you what bike you're riding and basically how you had the time to do all the rides? Are you retired? I dream of traveling to many of those places and riding. I have a Ritchey Breakaway and want to use it in my travels. I'm tied down with work now, but in a few years who knows!
Thanks for the post and keep 'em coming. Great stuff!


----------



## harryman

Congrats OP! That's a hell of an accomplisment!

I hope the book gets updated now Pikes Peak is open to bikes, by my reckoning, it's the toughest paved climb in NA, only the volcanoes have it beat by numbers. It averages 6.4 and hits 18% in spots. Still relatively unknown.

Not my website....
Northeastcycling.com - Favorite Hillclimbs


----------



## farva

Laughing thinking about the hipster fixie guys riding over to Fargo st on mellow roads in a ridiculously low single gear. Fargo is a cool little challenge though. I like how you have to nut up & attack it or suffer the consequences

thanks for the kind words Burgrat. I used a steel ritchey breakaway for almost all the rides in the book. I work for an airline & would try to get trips w/overnights near the rides I wanted to do. Many were still too far from our hotels so I ended up renting cars frequently. My rental car expenses were well over $5000 by the time I'd finished all 100. Still worth it. I've probably spent that much in coffee in the same time span

This was a great project for me. It took me to places I'd never ridden & I loved the mystery of not knowing what was around the next corner. In hindsight the only thing I'd do different is try harder to find a buddy to come along. I probably rode 85% of them solo & there were some lonely miles in there (death valley, southern NM, Nevada etc.)

Here's my trusty rig atop Mt. Wilson in SoCal. 
2008 steel breakaway w/sram rival


----------



## redmr2_man

What an awesome list!

Congrats, that's a ton of work.

I agree with summiting mauna kea. I've done many tough/long climbs over the years and that was absolutely brutal on a road bike.


----------



## burgrat

I was wondering how you were able to do that much traveling to the climbs. Good job taking advantage of your airline job to get to so many places. Keep us posted of any new adventures.


----------



## BikeLayne

wgscott said:


> One of them (Alba Road, near Santa Cruz) is right where I live. I am scared to go down it, even in a car. (18% grade and terrible pavement).
> 
> Congrats on this and the other 99! I think I have done about 3 others.


 I used to ride Santa Cruz Mountains back in the day when I was in college (1975 to 80). Some of the cyclists called themselves the Davenport Whalers in those days. I know where Alba road is but I do not think I ever rode it. I used to go up Empire Grade at the University and over to the coast a lot but I cannot recall going further into the mountains to Alba Rd. Maybe if the Mountain Charlie Century back then went that way but I cannot recall. Anyway it's a beautiful place to ride.


----------



## farva

burgrat said:


> I was wondering how you were able to do that much traveling to the climbs.


Well 52 of the top 100 are in California. I was able to snag a lot of them overnighting in Ontario, Fresno, Bakersfield, Sacramento, etc. The Eastern Sierra & Death Valley hold about 20 of them alone & they were a little bit more of a pain to get to. For those I packed up my car & road tripped from SLC, knocking them all out in 2 five day trips. Fortunately once you get there, they are all in close proximity so it goes fairly quick. For the east coast ones, I just flew out the day before, rented a car, camped in the woods, did a ride or two, then flew back. I don't think I was gone more than 2-3 days for any of those. 

Pretty sure someone with extensive time off could knock all of them out in one long summer trip. Get a camper van, a few friends, & a sh*t load of mix tapes. What a great adventure that would be.


----------



## WITHND

Worlds Steepest residential street 


Baldwin Street 


Dunedin New Zeeland 35% 


http://youtu.be/7_oW-ybRQ88


----------



## PJAMM Cycling

California is the cyclist's dream! From anywhere in the state it's easy to access tons of great bike climbs. Here's one that's pretty challenging. Not the hardest in Death Valley- but the gradient and heat certainly make it a feat! 
https://bit.ly/2LVcrcO


----------



## farva

9 mile grade. That one is in the mouth of the Owen's valley North of Majave right? Back side goes into Sherman Pass climb? Thanks for the pics. Remember enjoying that climb


----------



## Rashadabd

farva said:


> 9 mile grade. That one is in the mouth of the Owen's valley North of Majave right? Back side goes into Sherman Pass climb? Thanks for the pics. Remember enjoying that climb


Farva, have you ever taken on the Flagstaff climb in Boulder, CO? It's the big item on my list for this year and would love to hear your thoughts on what o expect if you have ridden it.


----------



## farva

Rashadabd said:


> Farva, have you ever taken on the Flagstaff climb in Boulder, CO? It's the big item on my list for this year and would love to hear your thoughts on what o expect if you have ridden it.


yes I've ridden it a few times. Nice switchbacks on lower portion, reasonable grade except near top which is pretty steep for 1/2 mile or so. If you are from out of town the thin air maybe a challenge on final headwall. Lots of local heros will likely join or pass you.


----------



## nOOky

What an awesome achievement, lots of sweat dripping on that top tube no doubt. I've only ever done Powder River from Buffalo to Ten Sleep in WY on that list. Honorable mention would be from Teton Village to the top via Summit rd and back down on my mountain bike, 4,100 feet in 7.3 miles.


----------



## Buzz Roll

farva said:


> yes I've ridden it a few times. Nice switchbacks on lower portion, reasonable grade except near top which is pretty steep for 1/2 mile or so. If you are from out of town the thin air maybe a challenge on final headwall. Lots of local heros will likely join or pass you.


I remember that climb! I did it years ago when I was on tour with a band. We started from NYC so by the time we got to CO, I was ready for some time on a bike. Being from the East Coast, it was a challenge, but luckily we had been in CO for a week or so, so at least I was somewhat acclimated. 

It was late October and I remember by the time I got to the top there were snow flurries - It was definitely one of my all time favorite times on a bike.


----------

